# newby water chamge question



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

ok so im going to do a water change but i have a really really dumb question first....when adding the new water do i add water with the same salinity as the water thats left in the tank? im only doing about a 15-20%, but when i think about it when i add water thats the same salinity as the water in the tank would it not raise the overall salinity in the tank higher then what it should be(this is where im lost and feel dumb lol)?

any helps appreciated!


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

??


----------



## Lowporkwa (Mar 24, 2007)

i've never set up a saltwater tank so im no expert, but im also working on a chemistry degree and i think that should give me some credit huh?









Anyways, as long as you are removing some of the water from the tank, no, it wont increase your salinity. Just add in the same amount of water with whatever salinity you need. If you are replacing water that has evaporated out of the tank no do not add more salt! Salt does not evaporate out with the water.

In short, if you are removing water yourself, yes add more salt water it wont make your water too salty, if its evaporated water, just add fresh water in and the salinity will correct itself (assuming you had right to start with







).


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

sounds good to me


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)

Lowporkwa said:


> i've never set up a saltwater tank so im no expert, but im also working on a chemistry degree and i think that should give me some credit huh?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


There you go ^^^ If you are topping the tank off from water evaportation, then do so with fresh water. If you are doing a water change, then do your best to match up the salinity.


----------



## bootdink (Jan 17, 2007)

sounds perfect!!! thanks!


----------

